# Exposed NM cable/AC



## Gamit (Dec 30, 2009)

I can not get a straight answer on this and could the NEC being any more vague. In a finished garage there is a surface mounted panel and I need to provide a receptacle for a new garage door opener. Can you use NM or MC cable from the top of the panel up to the ceiling and across to where the motor is mounted? The cable would not be subject to physical damage because it would be coming from the top of panel and on the ceiling...right? Not subject to any damage.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

We have wired several garages with surface mounted MC cable.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Gamit said:


> I can not get a straight answer on this and could the NEC being any more vague. In a finished garage there is a surface mounted panel and I need to provide a receptacle for a new garage door opener. Can you use NM or MC cable from the top of the panel up to the ceiling and across to where the motor is mounted? The cable would not be subject to physical damage because it would be coming from the top of panel and on the ceiling...right? Not subject to any damage.


I see nothing wrong with it.


----------



## burndy (Jul 15, 2010)

I think you could however NM cable might not look so good in that situation. Why not use emt or some other raceway?


----------



## Gamit (Dec 30, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> We have wired several garages with surface mounted MC cable.


That's what I was thinking using mc cable but do you think using NM in the way I described would be a violation? Even my cable can not be subject to physical damage. I was thinking for example it you had to provide a outlet on a wall on the other side of the garage you could use mc and transition to emt coming down the wall..


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Gamit said:


> That's what I was thinking using mc cable but do you think using NM in the way I described would be a violation? Even my cable can not be subject to physical damage. I was thinking for example it you had to provide a outlet on a wall on the other side of the garage you could use mc and transition to emt coming down the wall..


All depends on your AHJ IMO...


----------



## Gamit (Dec 30, 2009)

burndy said:


> I think you could however NM cable might not look so good in that situation. Why not use emt or some other raceway?


In my garage would run conduit but when customers are trying to sell a home they want to do it the CHEAPEST way possible


----------



## burndy (Jul 15, 2010)

Gamit said:


> In my garage would run conduit but when customers are trying to sell a home they want to do it the CHEAPEST way possible


Fair enough.


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

NM used in the instance you're describing doesn't sound like it's subject to physical damage. However, if it were me, I'd probably sleeve it in 1/2" EMT to the ceiling. Namely because I'm anal retentive. Pipes cheap and it can help contain the damages due to spontaneous combustion that is known to happen with NM cable.

:laughing:

But in all seriousness, it sounds Code compliant.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

thegoldenboy said:


> NM used in the instance you're describing doesn't sound like it's subject to physical damage. However, if it were me, I'd probably sleeve it in 1/2" EMT to the ceiling. Namely because I'm anal retentive. Pipes cheap and it can help contain the damages due to spontaneous combustion that is known to happen with NM cable.
> 
> :laughing:
> 
> But in all seriousness, it sounds Code compliant.


Spontaneous combustion???


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

RIVETER said:


> Spontaneous combustion???












It's quite serious, and devastating.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

jwjrw said:


> All depends on your AHJ IMO...


 
Yup. *Here*, exposed MC is fine, not NM. _Subject to damage_ is a term that lets locals decide for themselves. Unfortunately it also allows individual inspectors to attempt to apply their interpetations as well.


If it were left up to *me*, I wouldn't allow any exposed plastic sheathed cable.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

220/221 said:


> If it were left up to *me*, I wouldn't allow any exposed plastic sheathed cable.


That's just silly.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Peter D said:


> That's just silly.


Why?:blink:


----------



## AnthonyClifton (Sep 14, 2011)

It is funny how NM cable is too dangerous for commercial buildings, but fine for residential where kids sleep.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

That nm cable is so dangerous, for a couple of decades I wouldn't even put any in my workvan, only emt and mc and rigid and flex steel conduit. I must have been either afraid of spontani combustion or else I was earning better money......... Oh, yeah thats right it was the money......




I run exposed nm all the time up above 8' cause they let me do that here. 

Any lower and I maybe will use 2 wire wood molding to cover it, but you don't know what that is so ignore this...


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Gamit said:


> I can not get a straight answer on this and could the NEC being any more vague. In a finished garage there is a surface mounted panel and I need to provide a receptacle for a new garage door opener. Can you use NM or MC cable from the top of the panel up to the ceiling and across to where the motor is mounted? The cable would not be subject to physical damage because it would be coming from the top of panel and on the ceiling...right? Not subject to any damage.


Gamit.,

For my useage I will use the MC unless you have some means of protecting the NM cable however for the height I know in garage some Inspectors will nitpick on this with exposed NM under 8 foot in stateside that is pretty much up to the Inspector to make the final call I know NEC did not say too much.

I know in France anything over 2.5 Meter we can use the T&E { NM } cable but most case we use either conduit or MC cable one of the two is most common methold to use.

Merci,
Marc


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

I would say that for any exposed work, EMT is really the best way to go. If you are fishing through studs or joists then it is going to be what ever is on the truck. 
The drawback for exposed MC or rope is the strapping and of course the hacky way it looks. 
I remember a pic someone posted of a room that some clown plastered the walls and ceiling with yellow romex. It was all smooth and looked like he ironed it in place. All I could think of was how much smoke that would produce and how many hundreds of staples he had to use. Maybe they rocked over it but just knowing all if that rope was up there.................


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> Why?:blink:



Do you use romex? Do you run it exposed?


----------



## joethemechanic (Sep 21, 2011)

AnthonyClifton said:


> It is funny how NM cable is too dangerous for commercial buildings, but fine for residential where kids sleep.


Like most safety laws, it is money driven by the insurance companies. A couple of kids and a house are much cheaper than something like the MGM Grand Fire


----------



## joethemechanic (Sep 21, 2011)

Although the MGM fire never would have happened if that pie case had been supplied by a piece of romex

It was caused by a fault to "ground" inside a piece of greenfield with a faulty ground (broken connector at the box on the supply side)


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Even though rarely enforced around here ( Nassau) over 8' cable can be surface exposed, under 8' sleeving or conduit work. I like the NYC codes where AC/ MC must be concealed or transitioned to conduit where exposed.


----------

